# Parenthesis



## K Pedals (Oct 30, 2019)

Did a gold one...


----------



## Barry (Oct 30, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 30, 2019)

Barry said:


> Nice!


Thanks Barry


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 30, 2019)

Sweet.  Neat and clean.  The gold box looks great.  I know you've built more than one.  Do you get a chance to compare the sound, particularly the Octave section?  The Ge diodes with two white stripes, which part no. are those?


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 30, 2019)

I haven’t A B’ed them... They all sound slightly different... I read somewhere that if you match the forward voltage on the diodes the octave is more pronounced... so I started doing that... but I don’t know if it’s much different... those are D9K’s with the two white stripe and one red stripe... they come with just two white stripes without the red stripe too... it’s what the original one used... I ordered an lm308 chip for this one and I really can tell a difference in that...


----------

